# Sense 3 Lock Screen Live Weather Wallpaper



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm having a problem with my sense 3 lock screen live weather wallpaper. At night it often displays the daytime background. I also use the weather wallpaper on my home screen and it always shows a night background at night. My weather settings are "my location", automatic sync (1 hour), sync on opening as well. It is 10:10 pm yet my lock screen shows daylight. Time and weather conditions are accurate. Only the dark/daylight background is off. Nothing seems to help correct it. Restarts, clearing cache, clearing weather data do nothing.


----------

